

Show HN: Supercharge your browser history - flippyhead
http://fetching.io/extensions/browser-history-search-firefox/

======
raluca07
hey, I tried to get the app (full disclosure we're building something in the
same general ballpark - still very different), either way I was really curious
to try it out but it sent me to this: app.fetching.io uses an invalid security
certificate. The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is
unknown. (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer) (just thought you might want
to know)

~~~
flippyhead
Hmm, sorry to hear that :( We're not seeing that across the major browsers, I
can't say why you would. It's a ghandi.net provided certificate, I assume they
would work well like any other authority..

Also, I'd love to touch base on what you're building!

~~~
raluca07
sure, it might be my connection; i'll email you through your site - I just
realized I could have in fact done that earlier!

